# PLPCs



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

Finally pulled the trigger on a cab, ABR 07. Smoked one right away and tucked the rest away in the cooler. These things have a very unique taste that was quite pleasing. The last 1/3 got kind of bland but I nubbed 'er anyway. Going to revisit one in 6 months and I see them only getting better.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Mine should be in tomorrow!!!


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Mine should be in tomorrow!!!


Your thread is what made me pull the trigger so I guess I can give you my thanks for that :ss:ss Just waiting for it's relatives to arrive, SCDLH El Principe :dr


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

These are great and so are their relatives


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Good luck waiting 6 months. I couldn't. :ss


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

smokin' machinist said:


> Good luck waiting 6 months. I couldn't. :ss


:tpd:


----------



## wes888 (Aug 16, 2007)

Got mine in last week as well. I'm hoping I can wait ahilwe before I smoke one but I doubt it.


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm 1/4 way through an '06 cab. Definitely didn't impress me at first, but they are _REALLY_ starting to come around. Great smokes!! :tu


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

have a 50 cab in the freezer along with Monte PE's....theyre CHILLIN!


----------



## BobbyRitz (Nov 25, 2006)

This is a great morning smoke. They are sublime with age.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

I need to give these another try because the one I had a week ago was awful.


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

They are a beautiful, smooth smoke. Consistent, I love the flavour. I have smoked one from a recent '07 cab, I'm sure they will change with age but they're great as is.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

this is one purchase I plan on the the not too distant future, very good PC. almost a sweet flavor (in a good way) very pleasant even to the unrefined pallate like my own


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

this is the type of cigar that you buy two cabs every year because they are that good. I have one from every year since they were released again.


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

hova45 said:


> this is the type of cigar that you buy two cabs every year because they are that good. I have one from every year since they were released again.


now THAT is a good idea! I freakin love those things!


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

steelheaderdu said:


> I'm 1/4 way through an '06 cab. Definitely didn't impress me at first, but they are _REALLY_ starting to come around. Great smokes!! :tu


I'm having the exact same experience with my '06s...they're really singing now! :ss


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

Excuse my newbness, but PLPC stands for Por Larranaga Petite Corona?


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

earnold25 said:


> Excuse my newbness, but PLPC stands for Por Larranaga Petite Corona?


yep :tu


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

hova45 said:


> this is the type of cigar that you buy two cabs every year because they are that good. I have one from every year since they were released again.


Don't tell me that :r:hn


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Iv'e been wanting to pull the trigger on a CAB for a while now, but I'm just hesitant despite the good reviews because I haven't tried one yet. Ultimately many people's tastes are different and it's a lot of cigars and money for something I may not like. I've yet to find a source that sells 5ers of them either. Maybe one day when I have extra money to throw around I'll pick a CAB up.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Wise choice, there are a lot of cigar's that smoke better fresh than plpc's.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

This will definately be among my first cuban buys, just laying back a little bit after new cars and a new cabinent I need to let the American Express rest a bit.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

BengalMan said:


> Iv'e been wanting to pull the trigger on a CAB for a while now, but I'm just hesitant despite the good reviews because I haven't tried one yet. Ultimately many people's tastes are different and it's a lot of cigars and money for something I may not like. I've yet to find a source that sells 5ers of them either. Maybe one day when I have extra money to throw around I'll pick a CAB up.


Despite what many will tell you, I agree with raisin here. IMO they do not smoke well fresh at all! My 06s are damn near unsmokable. If they're not harsh, they're almost totally uninteresting. They really start to shine around year 3. Buy some older stuff first :tu


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

mrbl8k said:


> now THAT is a good idea! I freakin love those things!


once the hit the toffee stage you just want to smoke them all:ss


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

BengalMan said:


> Iv'e been wanting to pull the trigger on a CAB for a while now, but I'm just hesitant despite the good reviews because I haven't tried one yet. Ultimately many people's tastes are different and it's a lot of cigars and money for something I may not like. I've yet to find a source that sells 5ers of them either. Maybe one day when I have extra money to throw around I'll pick a CAB up.


This cigar is the stuff of dreams dude


----------

